# 20' Sea Cargo Container Placement Recommentations?



## Salem747 (Oct 16, 2009)

We place them directly on the ground at the mines. You can use some blocking to level it up though. You should think about building a bit of a landing with a step for getting in so you don't trip going in there carrying your couch!

Does yours have the wooden decking? Make sure you get one with the decking inside.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I was able to get the container picked up and delivered late this afternoon rather than over the coming weekend. The transport driver was knowledge with the units - mostly it's directly hon the ground, except for a couple pieces of 2x10 to level it, with a slight tilt to the front so water would run out of it when cleaning and so rain water would not stand on the top.

Thanks for the comment of a landing to reduce the trip hazard - I was looking at that very problem today and thinking the same thing.

Yes, it has wooden decking on the floor.

Tomorrow morning I'll give it a good cleaning inside with my power washer and then let the doors stand open over the weekend to air it out.


btw - this thing is HEAVY, 5600 lbs I am told.

thx!
Vince


----------



## Salem747 (Oct 16, 2009)

Imagine how heavy it is coming from China full of junk!!!


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Other than "So-Cal" as listed as your location, I would wonder what, if any, permits may be required to place this unit? Just a thought, but here we are required to obtain a permit for these, the local company that rents these does not take care of that "small" detail. IF this is to be temporary, we are also required to obtain signed notice of each adjacent property owner allowing us to place one of these with the projected time period it will be in place listed on the paperwork. Good Luck, David


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Thurman said:


> Other than "So-Cal" as listed as your location, I would wonder what, if any, permits may be required to place this unit? Just a thought, but here we are required to obtain a permit for these, the local company that rents these does not take care of that "small" detail. IF this is to be temporary, we are also required to obtain signed notice of each adjacent property owner allowing us to place one of these with the projected time period it will be in place listed on the paperwork. Good Luck, David


Here, if perm and over 100 sq ft, permit needed - if temp, no permit needed. Even tho, to be a good neighbor it's tucked away on the rear of my property behind my workshop/garage - can't even be seen from street or neighbors property. I don't want to look at it either.


----------



## Salem747 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, that is a little bit controlling. I agree that nobody wants to live next to a secan city but does it really need to be legislated???


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Salem747 said:


> Wow, that is a little bit controlling. I agree that nobody wants to live next to a secan city but does it really need to be legislated???


It would be treated as an accessory building of left permanently. Methinks the 10x10 comes from being a common size of those metal lawn buildings. I researched all this a few years ago when trying to decide what to build for storage and workshop - ended up building a 24x30 workshop/storage building on the rear of the property - done permitted and to code, etc.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

vsheetz said:


> I have purchased a 20' Sea Cargo Container to use a temp household items storage during a coming project. Will probably in place for about a year (I am estimating 6 months for the project :thumbup.
> 
> I have a location that is out-of-the-way, easy access, and secure. Level dirt pad for it that is well drained. Snow is not a consideration or heavy rains as it's in SoCal.
> 
> ...


Likely not an issue where you live, but where I live (Eastern WV) I was advised by more than one person NOT to use an ISO container for long-term storage of household goods. As it was explained, in colder climates there will be a lot of condensation inside the container that will cause rust and mold on whatever's stored inside.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Salem747 said:


> Wow, that is a little bit controlling. I agree that nobody wants to live next to a secan city but does it really need to be legislated???


You've never lived near someone who decides to put 3-5 or more in there yard
The legislation is for structures, and Yes it is needed
Other wise many people would be building or dumping containers all over


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

md2lgyk said:


> Likely not an issue where you live, but where I live (Eastern WV) I was advised by more than one person NOT to use an ISO container for long-term storage of household goods. As it was explained, in colder climates there will be a lot of condensation inside the container that will cause rust and mold on whatever's stored inside.


I have seen where it's not uncommon to install a couple turbine air vents on the top of the units for some climate control.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, I've seen that as well. But I wouldn't trust it if I had expensive furniture.


----------



## storage (Jul 19, 2010)

*Storage Containers legos for adults!*

Storage Containers can be used for anything. Consider that they are used to ship everything from furniture to tennis shoes. Sea cargo containers work really well as housing, offices and anything else you can think of.

The followin link shows a clip from Modern Marvels. It is an excellents example of what storage containers can be used for.

There are moisture wicking products called dessicants that are used in cargo containers and road trailers. Please see my website for product information suggestions. Scrool down to the section titled "Staying Dry". I also had a client tell me that they just add cheep charcoal to a large bucket to wick out moisture-cheep, but I haven't tried it myself.

You can also add insulation, turbines and ac/heat units. We add small ac window units and baseboard heaters. They are usually less than $200.00. We also add a fabricated steel cage around the ad unit-keeps folks honest.

The thing to remember is to check your unit on a regular basis. You wouldn't buy a home and leave it closed and unattended for years, would you?

Please feel free to ask me any questions about Storage trailers or Storage Containers. I am out of Atlanta, but am happy to help anyone out there. For a quick respose you can contact me via my website listed above.


----------



## bluejeans (Apr 15, 2010)

vsheets, I also am considering the same thing,but in the northeast.since they are on the coasts,this one would come from newark,nj.I would be interested if you would share the cost,plus shipping.either shouting from the top of the mountain or in a private email.the price i was quoted, i could build a decent garage.that could stay there forever.thanks either way.i am well inland,that could be the factor in price.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

bluejeans said:


> vsheets, I also am considering the same thing,but in the northeast.since they are on the coasts,this one would come from newark,nj.I would be interested if you would share the cost,plus shipping.either shouting from the top of the mountain or in a private email.the price i was quoted, i could build a decent garage.that could stay there forever.thanks either way.i am well inland,that could be the factor in price.


 
I paid $1100 from a private party who used it to store horse tack and no longer needed it. This was a good price - I usually see them in the ~1300 range. The 15-20 mile move to my property cost about $200-250, don't remember exactly. 

I found the unit and mover guy both on Craigslist. Here in the San Diego area containers are advertised regularly on Craigslist - companies reselling them as well as the occational individual as I found.

A 40' unit is cheaper per cubic foot of storage - I usually see them selling ~$1800. However the moving costs are considerably higher due to the size and weight - and it's often difficult to find space to place a 40' or a space into where a 40' can be maneuvered.


----------



## bluejeans (Apr 15, 2010)

40footer 2,200 and 775 delivery = $2,975.00. Thats the price i was quoted.i thought they would be in different areas, not just on the coasts.so for me 3grand for 400sq. ft seemed high for temporary.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

bluejeans said:


> 40footer 2,200 and 775 delivery = $2,975.00. Thats the price i was quoted.i thought they would be in different areas, not just on the coasts.so for me 3grand for 400sq. ft seemed high for temporary.


If temporary usage, subtract out what you will resell the unit for after you are done with it - that result, plus the delivery, is what you will have paid for it's usage. Compare to multiple 15' 'POD' at about $150/month each (rental, tax, insurance, delivery (prorated over the months), etc.).

For a 40' unit make sure you not only have space for the unit, but al have the space to get it into into place. A pair of 20's sometimes might be more doable.


----------

